# [Fixed] "This instrument belongs to a library that is currently not installed"



## amysteriouskeyboard

I bought, downloaded and installed Tokyo Scoring Strings today but I have this issue when I try to use the library. The NKI files don't work at all, I just keep getting this error.
I did download and install the libraries on an SSD with a mac (the wifi card is much better) and then tried to run them on Windows - maybe this is the issue? I didn't think that would make a difference. Is there a way of fixing this without having to redownload the entire library, because it took a very long time to download. Any help would be appreciated.

If it helps, I have the full version of Kontakt and I'm running Windows 10


----------



## AndrewS

Did you activate the library in Native Access?


----------



## amysteriouskeyboard

AndrewS said:


> Did you activate the library in Native Access?


Yes.


----------



## amysteriouskeyboard

AndrewS said:


> Did you activate the library in Native Access?


Managed to figure out what was wrong - I needed to update Kontakt 🤭 

I initially ruled out having a version of Kontakt that was too old because when you search up 'kontakt 6 update' online, an article comes up from Native Instruments saying 'With KONTAKT 6.2, a whole new category of instruments is now possible...' and since I had Kontakt 6.2 installed and this article was their 'what's new' article for Kontakt, I assumed this was the most recent version. But upon looking in Native Access there was an update for Kontakt - version 6.7.1. And the TSS page does indeed say it requires version 6.6 at least.
I feel like a bit of an idiot but hopefully if someone comes across this article with the same issue they can also check they have the most recent version. Sorry for wasting anyone's time


----------

